# Has anyone used Vom Ragnar breeders in Illinois?



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

We are looking for a puppy and their dogs are beautiful, anyone hear or use them?


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Mod please close this post, didn’t realize I posted in this forum already


----------

